# Disfarsi completamente del file xorg.conf

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti, 

di recente, parlando con un amico, si chiacchierava del fatto che il file /etc/X11/xorg.conf non viene più usato. Non a caso infatti, mi è capitato spesso di installare distribuzioni (come Ubuntu ad esempio) in VirtualBox e di non trovare più questo file, visto che oramai le risoluzioni e quant'altro sono impostabili nel proprio windows manager.

Ebbene, vorrei disfarmi anche io del file xorg.conf a questo punto (se è una cosa consigliata), e capire se vi siano delle operazioni preliminari da fare, invece di cancellarlo e via.

Qualcuno ha già avuto esperienza in merito?

----------

## darkmanPPT

si. io ad esempio.

```
ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/

10-ati.conf  96-evdev.conf
```

```
cat 10-ati.conf 

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "aticonfig-Device-0"

        Driver      "fglrx"

        BusID       "PCI:1:5:0"

EndSection

```

```
cat 96-evdev.conf 

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "keyboard-all"

        Driver "evdev"

        Option "XkbLayout" "it"

        Option "XkbVariant" ",qwerty"

        Option "XkbOptions" "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp:switch,compose:rwin,terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "synaptics-all"

        Driver "synaptics"

        Option "RTCornerButton" "2"

        Option "HorizEdgeScroll" "true"

        Option "Emulate3Buttons" "on"

        Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

        Option "vertedgescroll" "true"

        Option "TapButton1" "1"

        Option "TapButton3" "3"

        MatchIsTouchpad "on"

EndSection

```

per me è stato sufficiente. Ah, le flag "-hal" e "udev", non dimenticartene.

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.8-upgrade-guide.xml

----------

## fbcyborg

Scusa ma c'è qualcosa che non mi torna. 

Quello che hai fatto tu, è un "rimpiazzare" il file xorg.conf con dei "mini" file dentro la dir /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d.

Io invece intendevo proprio eliminare tutto ciò, ammesso che sia fattibile.

Ora, perdonatemi, non voglio fare paragoni blasfemi fra Gentoo e Ubuntu (me ne guardo bene), ma vedo che il contenuto della directory /etc/X11 in Ubuntu è il seguente:

```
app-defaults             fonts    xinit   Xreset.d    Xsession.d

cursors                  rgb.txt  xkb     Xresources  Xsession.options

default-display-manager  X        Xreset  Xsession    Xwrapper.config
```

La guida all'aggiornamento che mi hai segnalato l'avevo seguita appunto con il passaggio a xorg-1.9, e infatti indica proprio quello che hai fatto tu, ovvero uno splitting dello xorg.conf, e non una eliminazione come ho appunto espresso nel titolo del thread.

Per quanto riguarda la use flag "udev", l'avevo già abilitata per xorg-server, ma non è possibile mettere -hal, o meglio non è fra le flag use previste da xorg-server.

Forse quello che chiedo non è previsto sotto gentoo?

----------

## ercoppa

 *Quote:*   

> Forse quello che chiedo non è previsto sotto gentoo?

 

Se guardi un vecchio xorg.conf e i nuovi "pezzetti" di xorg.conf tutti uniti non ti danno la stessa roba. Xorg è diventanto furbo, ma in qualche occasione ha bisogno ancora di qualche aiutino, ecco perchè sono rimasti dei "pezzi" di xorg.conf. Per farti un esempio: se tu hai una scheda ATI che può usare sia il driver open che quello closed, Xorg come fa a decidere? E' chiaro che se lui si trovo solo uno dei due moduli dei driver caricati, ha vita facile, ma se non è così allora devi dirgli tu cosa fare.

 *Quote:*   

> visto che oramai le risoluzioni e quant'altro sono impostabili nel proprio windows manager

 

Secondo me semplicemente Xorg recente ha capito che deve usare la risoluzione nativa di uno schermo e non quella più bassa come spesso avveniva in passato. Che poi il window manager (che parte dopo Xorg) possa chiedere l'uso di una specifica risoluzione è ben diverso.

Spero di non aver detto cavolate, ma io l'ho interpretata così.

Saluti.

----------

## Pes88

Vi dico la la mia esperienza, la sezione dedicata agli input device può essere eliminata, almeno con la versione che ho io di xorg 1.9.4 che automaticamente mi riconosce mouse e tastiera! 

Se voglio modificare le impostazioni di queste con wm manager avanzati tipo gnome e kde si possono configurare a nostro piacimento senza scrivere una riga  su xorg... 

Il problema rimane  il driver video, sia ati che nvidia pero hanno un loro pannello di configurazione che non modifica le impostazioni su xorg.conf  ( ho provato con la mia scheda nvidia) quindi penso non ci sia problema nel cancellare il campo relativo alla scheda invidia... Pero il problema senza xorg come fa a capire quale driver video caricare?? 

Riesce a rilevare automaticamente il device e caricare quello giusto?? 

Ora faccio un po di test e poi vi faccio sapere...    :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

io i due files gli ho messi perchè

1) volevo che si attivasse il doppio dito-scrollbar per il touchpad

2) il driver video che mi caricava non era il fglrx ma l'ati-open

----------

## fbcyborg

ercoppa e Pes88, mi avete fatto venire in mente una questione.

In effetti nel caso del mio notebook non posso eliminare lo xorg.conf, perché ho due schede: quella nVidia e quella Intel integrata. In pratica ho installato un meccanismo che a seconda della posizione dello switch "stamina" o "speed" mi attiva una scheda piuttosto che l'altra. Di conseguenza viene usato un file xorg.conf piuttosto che un altro. Link (sezione Video per ulteriori informazioni).

Quindi ora mi chiedo come potrei gestire la cosa nel caso in cui un giorno ci sarà (se ci sarà) l'eliminazione definitiva del file xorg.conf.

Ma torniamo nel caso del PC fisso.

In effetti ho notato che i nuovi "pezzetti" di xorg.conf tutti uniti non danno la stessa roba...

Quindi la questione sul quale driver Xorg deve usare mi sembra abbastanza ovvia ora che mi ci avete fatto pensare.

@darkmanPPT: ho capito. Quindi per certe cose dipendiamo sempre da questo xorg.conf, o comunque dai file che hai usato tu, che del resto sono pressoché equivalenti.

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Pes88

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> In effetti nel caso del mio notebook non posso eliminare lo xorg.conf, perché ho due schede: quella nVidia e quella Intel integrata. In pratica ho installato un meccanismo che a seconda della posizione dello switch "stamina" o "speed" mi attiva una scheda piuttosto che l'altra. 
> 
> 

 

Come hai fatto a montare un ulteriore scheda video su un notebook???   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Comunque tornando al discorso su xorg io ho eliminato tutto e funziona tutto come prima...  :Smile: 

```

ls /etc/X11/  

Sessions  chooser.sh  startDM.sh  xinit  xorg.conf.d  xorg.conf.old

```

dentro xorg.conf.d 

```

ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/

 20-nvidia.conf.old  

```

Posto anche il log di xorg, e si nota che ha riconosciuto tutto in automatico : 

```

X.Org X Server 1.9.4

Release Date: 2011-02-04

[   390.367] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[   390.367] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.36-zen1 x86_64 Gentoo

[   390.367] Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.36-zen1 #1 ZEN SMP Sat Jan 15 15:33:58 CET 2011 x86_64

[   390.367] Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 video=uvesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap,1024x768-24@60 splash=verbose,theme:natural_gentoo console=tty1

[   390.368] Build Date: 09 February 2011  03:37:27PM

[   390.368]  

[   390.368] Current version of pixman: 0.20.2

[   390.368]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

[   390.368] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   390.368] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Feb 17 20:58:02 2011

[   390.494] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   390.494] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   390.547] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

[   390.547] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[   390.547] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[   390.547] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

[   390.547] (==) Automatically adding devices

[   390.547] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[   390.617] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

[   390.618]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   390.640] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[   390.640]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   390.641] (**) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[   390.641] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[   390.641] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

        If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[   390.641] (II) Loader magic: 0x7c4140

[   390.641] (II) Module ABI versions:

[   390.641]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[   390.641]    X.Org Video Driver: 8.0

[   390.641]    X.Org XInput driver : 11.0

[   390.641]    X.Org Server Extension : 4.0

[   390.644] (--) PCI:*(0:5:0:0) 10de:01df:1043:81f3 rev 161, Mem @ 0xfa000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xfb000000/16777216, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[   390.644] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[   390.644] (II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[   390.644] (II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[   390.644] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[   390.644] (II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[   390.644] (II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

[   390.644] (II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

[   390.644] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[   390.674] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[   390.703] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   390.703]    compiled for 1.9.4, module version = 1.0.0

[   390.703]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   390.703]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   390.703] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[   390.703] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[   390.736] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[   391.856] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[   391.872]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   391.872]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   391.872] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  260.19.36  Tue Jan 18 17:12:12 PST 2011

[   391.872] (II) Loading extension GLX

[   391.872] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[   391.873] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[   391.888] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   391.888]    compiled for 1.9.4, module version = 1.13.0

[   391.889]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   391.889]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   391.889] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[   391.889] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[   391.889] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[   391.900] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   391.900]    compiled for 1.9.4, module version = 1.0.0

[   391.900]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   391.900]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   391.900] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[   391.900] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[   391.900] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[   391.900] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[   391.900] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[   391.900] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[   391.900] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[   391.900] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[   391.928] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

[   391.928] (II) UnloadModule: "dri"

[   391.928] (EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

[   391.928] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[   391.931] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[   391.931] (II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

[   391.931] (EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[   391.931] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[   391.932] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[   391.985] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[   391.989]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   391.989]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   392.012] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  260.19.36  Tue Jan 18 16:57:32 PST 2011

[   392.012] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[   392.012] (++) using VT number 7

[   392.028] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[   392.028] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[   392.028] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[   392.041] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   392.041]    compiled for 1.9.4, module version = 1.0.0

[   392.041]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[   392.041] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[   392.041] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[   392.043] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[   392.054] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   392.055]    compiled for 1.9.4, module version = 1.0.0

[   392.055]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[   392.055] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[   392.055] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[   392.055] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[   392.093] (==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

[   392.093] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

[   392.093] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[   392.093] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[   392.099] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

[   392.099] (II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

[   392.099] (II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

[   393.461] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 7300 GS (G72) at PCI:5:0:0 (GPU-0)

[   393.462] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes

[   393.462] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.72.22.43.00

[   393.462] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

[   393.462] (--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

[   393.462] (--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 7300 GS at PCI:5:0:0

[   393.462] (--) NVIDIA(0):     Samsung SyncMaster (CRT-0)

[   393.462] (--) NVIDIA(0): Samsung SyncMaster (CRT-0): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[   393.462] (II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0

[   393.462] (==) NVIDIA(0): 

[   393.462] (==) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

[   393.462] (==) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

[   393.462] (==) NVIDIA(0): 

[   393.462] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

[   393.462] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

[   393.462] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1680 x 1050

[   393.464] (--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (90, 88); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

[   393.464] (--) NVIDIA(0):     option

[   393.464] (==) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

[   393.464] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[   393.465] (II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

[   393.471] (II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

[   393.471] (II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

[   393.471] (II) NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

[   393.471] (II) NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

[   393.471] (II) NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

[   393.471] (II) NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

[   393.471] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

[   393.471] (II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

[   393.471] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

[   393.569] (II) Loading extension NV-GLX

[   393.603] (II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized OpenGL Acceleration

[   393.632] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

[   393.632] (II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized X Rendering Acceleration

[   393.632] (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

[   393.632] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

[   393.633] (==) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

[   393.633] (II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

[   393.634] (II) Loading extension XINERAMA

[   393.634] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[   393.634] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[   393.636] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[   393.636] (II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

[   393.636] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[   393.637] (II) NVIDIA(0): The X server will not be able to send the VDPAU driver name to

[   393.637] (II) NVIDIA(0):     libvdpau.

[   393.637] (==) RandR enabled

[   393.637] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[   393.637] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[   393.637] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[   393.637] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[   393.637] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[   393.637] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[   393.637] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[   393.637] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[   393.637] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[   393.637] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[   393.637] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[   393.637] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[   393.637] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[   393.637] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[   393.637] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[   393.637] (II) Initializing extension GLX

[   394.317] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[   394.317] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   394.317] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   394.317] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[   394.318] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[   394.329] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   394.329]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 2.6.0

[   394.329]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[   394.329]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 11.0

[   394.329] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[   394.329] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[   394.330] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[   394.330] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[   394.330] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[   394.330] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   394.330] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[   394.330] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "it"

[   394.330] (**) Option "xkb_variant" ", phonetic"

[   394.330] (**) Option "xkb_options" "grp:alt_shift_toggle, grp_led:scroll, terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

[   394.431] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[   394.431] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   394.431] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   394.431] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[   394.431] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[   394.431] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[   394.431] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[   394.431] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[   394.431] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   394.431] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[   394.431] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "it"

[   394.431] (**) Option "xkb_variant" ", phonetic"

[   394.431] (**) Option "xkb_options" "grp:alt_shift_toggle, grp_led:scroll, terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

[   394.437] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver (/dev/input/event2)

[   394.437] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   394.437] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   394.437] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: always reports core events

[   394.437] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[   394.437] (--) Logitech USB Receiver: Found keys

[   394.437] (II) Logitech USB Receiver: Configuring as keyboard

[   394.437] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Receiver" (type: KEYBOARD)

[   394.437] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   394.438] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[   394.438] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "it"

[   394.438] (**) Option "xkb_variant" ", phonetic"

[   394.438] (**) Option "xkb_options" "grp:alt_shift_toggle, grp_led:scroll, terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

[   394.440] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver (/dev/input/event3)

[   394.440] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[   394.440] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   394.440] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   394.440] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: always reports core events

[   394.440] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[   394.441] (--) Logitech USB Receiver: Found 12 mouse buttons

[   394.441] (--) Logitech USB Receiver: Found scroll wheel(s)

[   394.441] (--) Logitech USB Receiver: Found relative axes

[   394.441] (--) Logitech USB Receiver: Found x and y relative axes

[   394.441] (--) Logitech USB Receiver: Found absolute axes

[   394.441] (--) Logitech USB Receiver: Found keys

[   394.441] (II) Logitech USB Receiver: Configuring as mouse

[   394.441] (II) Logitech USB Receiver: Configuring as keyboard

[   394.441] (II) Logitech USB Receiver: Adding scrollwheel support

[   394.441] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[   394.441] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[   394.441] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Receiver" (type: KEYBOARD)

[   394.441] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   394.441] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[   394.441] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "it"

[   394.441] (**) Option "xkb_variant" ", phonetic"

[   394.441] (**) Option "xkb_options" "grp:alt_shift_toggle, grp_led:scroll, terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

[   394.441] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[   394.441] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[   394.441] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[   394.441] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[   394.441] (II) Logitech USB Receiver: initialized for relative axes.

[   394.441] (WW) Logitech USB Receiver: ignoring absolute axes.

[   394.443] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver (/dev/input/mouse0)

[   394.443] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) volevo che si attivasse il doppio dito-scrollbar per il touchpad,
> 
> 

 

lo potevi fare anche con synaptics client, non ricordo esattamente il nome del utility, ma viene installata con i dirver... 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) il driver video che mi caricava non era il fglrx ma l'ati-open
> 
> 

 

Se lo disinstalli carica l'altro no? 

Io ho installato anche il vesa e lui ha giustamente scelto il driver nvidia....  :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

 *Pes88 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Come hai fatto a montare un ulteriore scheda video su un notebook???        
> 
> 

 LOL, non l'ho installata!  :Very Happy:  il mio notebook ha una scheda integrata Intel e una scheda nVidia!  :Smile: 

 *Pes88 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comunque tornando al discorso su xorg io ho eliminato tutto e funziona tutto come prima... 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Molto bene!

----------

